# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας και νικητές λαχειοφόρου - AWMN 2010

## 7bpm

Ο Σύλλογος του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών διοργανώνει εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας την Κυριακή 7 Μαρτίου 2010, ώρα 13:00, στο Music Hall Amadeus, Δραγουμάνου 42, Ίλιον (http://www.amadeushall.gr/Amadeus.html).

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του συλλόγου και τα μέλη του προσκαλούν ολόκληρο το δίκτυο, συγγενείς και φίλους/ες τους αλλά και όλους όσους επιθυμούν να παρευρεθούν στην εκδήλωση.

Θα επακολουθήσουν ανταλλαγές ευχών και απόψεων για τις δράσεις του συλλόγου τη νέα χρονιά καθώς και κλήρωση δώρων. Η τιμή πρόσκλησης είναι δωρεάν για τα μέλη του συλλόγου ενώ για τα μη μέλη είναι ίση με την προσφορά που μας δώθηκε από το κέντρο δηλαδή 15 ευρώ, με πλούσιο φαγητό, απεριόριστα ποτά και μουσική. Για να προμηθευτείτε έγκαιρα τις προσκλήσεις σας απευθυνθείτε στο ds [at] awmn.net

Ευχόμαστε το 2010 να είναι έτος εκπλήρωσης ονείρων, στόχων, συλλογικών αναγκών και επιθυμιών.

Περιμένουμε να μας τιμήσετε με την παρουσία σας.


Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο.

----------

